# Terra.es



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,
Has anyone heard anything about all terra.es email accounts being closed on May 30th? Has anyone any recommendations for any other free email accounts?
Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GallineraGirl said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone heard anything about all terra.es email accounts being closed on May 30th? Has anyone any recommendations for any other free email accounts?
> Thanks.


There are so many free emails.

Why not try microsoft .live (hotmail), .yahoo or .gmail


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd go with gmail, if I were you.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I use gmail......no problems, so far.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Microsoft Hotmail, Outlook, Live... all amount to the same system and all easily hacked.

gmail is the way to go...


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody. gmail it is.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

GallineraGirl said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone heard anything about all terra.es email accounts being closed on May 30th? Has anyone any recommendations for any other free email accounts?
> Thanks.


Our terra.es email was shut down a few weeks ago. They sent information about how to change over to terra.com but I have not yet fathomed out how to do it.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Anybody using a free web based mail OTHER than GMail is playing Russian Roulette!

Get away from them now and get onto GMail!


----------

